# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  Start Menu X 4.66 برنامج قائمة ابدأ بديلة مع إمكانات أكثر من قائمة ابدأ العادية

## mohamed73

Start Menu X 4.66 برنامج قائمة ابدأ بديلة مع إمكانات أكثر من قائمة ابدأ العادية         قائمة ابدأ بديلة مع إمكانات أكثر من قائمة ابدأ  العادية Start Menu X (Start Menu 7) 4.55 يعتبر البرنامج المثالي لاستبدال  قائمة ابدأ العادية والتي تأتي مع نظام Windows. قائمة ابدأ الجديدة هذه  مصممة لتتفاعل مع الدماغ البشري مع المعلومات البصرية. و لهذا السبب فإن  هذه القائمة كبرنامج تعتبر برنامج سهل جدا و صالح لكل المستخدمين. تظهر لك  أيقونات برامج كمبيوتر بشكل مرتب حسب الترتيب الأبجدي، و بالتالي يمكنك  العثور بسهولة على أي برنامج. و يمكنك فتح أي موقع على جهاز الكمبيوتر  الخاص بك بنقرة واحدة. كما يمكنك إنشاء وتعديل و ترتيب الإختصارات. ويوجد  أيضا زر تشغيل خصوصي من أجل الوصول إلى الأماكن التي نادرا ما تستخدمها  بدون الحاجة لإضافتها إلى قائمة ابدأ التي نسميها هنا Start Menu X. يوجد  أيضا لوحة أزرار للتحكم بالطاقة إضافة إلى أن هذه الأزرار قابلة للتعديل  حسب الرغبة. كما يوجد وحدة توقيت زمنية للتحكم بعمليات الطاقة. وتستطيع  تشغيل أي برنامج بنقرة واحدة. كما تستطيع أيضا وضع المزيد من الإختصارات  لأي مجلد أو لأي محرك أقراص كعلامة تبويب منفصلة. لا تنسى أن Windows 8 لا  يحتوي على قائمة ابدأ كما جرت العادة و لهذا فقد تحتاج إلى هذا البرنامج  الذي يوفر لك قائمة ابدأ بديلة .        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

